# Impossibile aggiornare il sistema...[risolto]

## mrl4n

Da oggi qualsiasi tentativo di aggiornamento si blocca senza nessun risultato.

Per esempio se provo con un 

```
eix-sync && emerge -NDuav world
```

 ricevo come risultato 

```
Calculating dependencies   * waiting for lock on /var/db/.pkg.portage_lockfile

 ...    
```

 e tutto si blocca; lo stesso risultato se cerco di aggiornare un singolo pacchetto o se cerco di fare pulizia con un 

```
emerge --depclean
```

.

Emerge --info non mi segnala nulla di strano 

```
Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.30-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r6-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_CPU_6400_@_2.13GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.11.1

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 10 Oct 2009 18:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p28

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.8-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.inode.at/ "

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/mylocal"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi aften alsa avi berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdparanoia cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt css cups dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde lame ldap libnotify mad matroska mikmod modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin odcb ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection scanner sdl session spell spl ssl startup-notification svg symlink sysfs tcpd thunar tiff timidity truetype unicode usb vorbis w32codecs win32codecs x264 x86 xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="*" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Last edited by mrl4n on Sat Oct 10, 2009 10:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## oRDeX

Quel messaggio viene restituito quando un altro processo 'emerge' è in esecuzione e sta lavorando sul file world.

Questa strategia è attuata per evitare molteplici letture/scritture sul file world che potrebbero portare a risultati inconsistenti.

Quindi, se sei sicuro di non avere un altro emerge in giro per il mondo (ps auxw |grep emerge) puoi cancellare il file

/var/db/.pkg.portage_lockfile 

Probabilmente questo è stato docuto al fatto che hai ucciso un emerge mentre deteneva il lock sul file.

----------

## Kernel78

Scusa ma non capisco proprio il tuo problema ... hai riportato tu stesso il motivo per cui emerge si blocca *Quote:*   

> Calculating dependencies   * waiting for lock on /var/db/.pkg.portage_lockfile 

 

Un conto è se ti sfugge un messaggio d'errore ma qui l'hai addirittura copiato e incollato ...

----------

## mrl4n

Perfetto...funzionato perfettamente. Grazie mille!   :Very Happy: 

----------

